# New 360g tank pics



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Got two new pieces of driftwood from Spencer Jack this week.

First pic is a "before" pic and the second is an "after" pic. Tank water in the second pic is a little murky due to all the cats going a little buggy from me removing and replacing their houses, lol.

_click da pix_


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

2 pic better


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I just love the tank full stop. No matter what you do it's always good :drooling:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, gents.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

<<<<not a gent :lol:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Ahh, forgive my faux pas, miss.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats quite alright :lol:

Your tank is stunning along with the stock.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks. I just tied off a bunch of java fern to the center driftwood. Pics to come once the water is clearer.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

You got some excellent pieces of driftwood! :thumb: 
As always, your fish are stunning!


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

those pbass are stunning!

what's the min tank size to keep them?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

awesome setup :thumb: congrats on the new tank


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Beautiful tank, fish, and pictures. Very nice. :thumb:


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Beastly arow man love it HUGE tho stunning fish as usual man


----------



## bl00dr0ck (May 24, 2005)

Your whole tank is beautiful! Your cichla are really starting to shine!!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. 

myselfdotcom, you could get away with a 6x2x2 for a couple maybe 3 years but then you'd have to go to something bigger. In all fairness to the fish, adults should be in at least an 8x3 tank. 24-30" fish need lots of room. 

Java fern was tied to driftwood today, fresh pics tomorrow.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

NorthShore said:


> Java fern was tied to driftwood today, fresh pics tomorrow.


With some close ups I hope opcorn:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

A couple from tonight....No close ups yet 

_click_


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

NorthShore said:


> A couple from tonight....No close ups yet
> 
> _click_


OY! very nice.


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

your tank is stunning opcorn:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, gents!


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi.. Awesome tank and fish.. Congrats =D> =D> =D> .. How long has it been setup and exactly what are you keeping it in.. More photos of individual fish please.. opcorn: opcorn: Sue


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

DiscusQueen said:


> Hi.. Awesome tank and fish.. Congrats =D> =D> =D> .. How long has it been setup and exactly what are you keeping it in.. More photos of individual fish please.. opcorn: opcorn: Sue


Thanks.  This tank has had fish in it since about the first week in March.

Stocklist

1 RTG Arowana
4 cichla occelaris
1 Rotkeil severum (had a breeding pair, m killed f two weeks ago)
2 Geophagus Dicrozoster
4 datnoides tiger fish (1 North Thailand Tiger, 1 New Guinea Tiger, 2 Indotigers)
3 bichirs (1 endlicheri, 2 ornates)
2 niger/ripsaw cats
2 giraffe cats
1 hybrid synodontis

I'll go hunt down some pics of the individuals.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Link to Geophagus Dicrozoster thread

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=186066

Link to arowana pix

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... &&start=30


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Pix of peacock bass

click on pics to enlarge


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

New Guinea Tiger


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Polypterus Endlicheri endlicheri about 16"


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Giraffe cats from about 2 months ago, they're a good size bigger now


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

North Thailand Tiger about 10.5"


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Sevs looking for a place to spawn. Male killed the female two weeks ago.


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Wow again and thanks... beautiful fish and great photos.. :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: I am soooo jealous.. The peacock bass are amazing...Thought I saw some geos in there... I have some juvie orangeheads and love them.. You are a lucky guy to have such awesome fish and they are lucky to have you taking such good care of them. =D> .. Sue


----------

